# MBTI and political ideologies?



## Amelia (Aug 23, 2015)

I would like to see the political makeup of each type bracket. Just curious. 
Post any comments below.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

This is the millionth thread I've seen in this regard, but oh well.

ENTP of unknown Enneagram leaning liberal.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

ESTP. Moderate in theory, usually lean liberal in practice.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> ESTP. Moderate in theory, usually lean liberal in practice.


To ironically quote Inglourious Basterds, "The Fuhrer couldn't have said it better himself!"


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Liberal INTP


----------



## Madman (Aug 7, 2012)

Individualist anarchism


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

I loathe the word "conservative" - I think "right-wing" or "free-market" would be better. Prior to studying Economics I was more center-left but now I feel that right-wing is "natural". Of course, that doesn't mean the government has no purpose, but their intervention should be only where market failures are present. I'd side more with liberals than extreme right-wing though. I strongly DO NOT believe that perfect equality is good for society, but I do believe that everyone should have equal opportunity where possible so that those with talent and skill and determination can rise to the top instead of being ignored due to their financial status.


----------



## Amelia (Aug 23, 2015)

nO_d3N1AL said:


> I loathe the word "conservative" - I think "right-wing" or "free-market" would be better.


Haha, I agree with that. I just put the broadest term.


----------



## Zosio (Mar 17, 2015)

If my country had a political system that was worth participating in, I'd stop being indifferent. As it is, it's a mess.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

zosio913 said:


> If my country had a political system that was worth participating in, I'd stop being indifferent. As it is, it's a mess.


What is your country? 

And I'm a neoconservative ESFJ.


----------



## Emma01 (Aug 27, 2015)

Liberal INFP


----------



## Mr. Demiurge (Jun 18, 2014)

Liberal-leaning INFP.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm indifferent to labels


----------



## Dambrosini (Jul 15, 2013)

The liberal/conservative dichotomy is a false one. Basically the two ideologies are slight variations within a capitalist framework, and it's very possible to have views beyond it. I would vote "Diplomat/idealist - liberal" I guess, since it seems like you're probably lumping all leftists into the "liberal" camp, but even so, liberals and leftists are worlds away. I think the N in my ENFP consistently pushed me to explore new ideas and notice patterns, and I eventually came to the conclusion that capitalism is an exploitative economic system that relies on stratified class relations, workers generating profit for capitalists. Liberals are aware of capitalist greed to an extent, but it's not just the bad apples -- it's inherent to the system. Hierarchy breeds corruption, stress, and poverty, among other ills. Basically I want to see democracy in the workplace, in living spaces, in social institutions, etc. -- socialism. I don't believe that absentee ownership of property and hierarchical relations in production can ever be just. I love being around people and I love hearing the dreams and ideas of others; a system that produces for need and use rather than for profit for a tiny minority will free people from poverty and allow them to pursue their passions, not to mention the fact that a direct democratic system takes into account the values and ideas and views of all the people in the whole, something very much in line with human empathy and mutual respect.


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent (Feb 22, 2011)

ENTP who is right-wing/conservative overall. Probably not a very common combination.


----------



## NewYorkEagle (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm more of a liberal. ENFJ


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

Liberal/social democrat. INFJ.


----------



## Jippa Jonken (Jul 20, 2015)

So in this poll liberal means communist idiot beacuse you're american, right?

Where are the real poll options?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Jippa Jonken said:


> So in this poll liberal means communist idiot beacuse you're american, right?
> 
> Where are the real poll options?


Right there on top of the page


----------



## Jippa Jonken (Jul 20, 2015)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Right there on top of the page


This is not a response to anything. I want to be able to choose another option than "greedy religious nut idiot" or "naïve overeager statist idiot".


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Jippa Jonken said:


> This is not a response to anything. I want to be able to choose another option than "greedy religious nut idiot" or "naïve overeager statist idiot".


It can be submitted, you just need to use the hidden poll.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

ENTP...indifferent moderate. Politics really bore me. It is a playground for big egos and tiny brains.


----------



## Lord Necro (Jun 15, 2014)

Although I am an Independent voter, I've taken multiple political quizzes where I identify with Libertarian ideology the most. This means I am a good mix between both Conservative and Liberal. Because of this, I suppose I'll go with "indifferent".


----------



## furryfury (Sep 20, 2015)

ENTJ and extremely left-leaning.


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

INFP. I don't see myself as committed to either the liberal or conservative camps. I vote based on the current situation as I see it and what I believe the best action to take would be. For the past decade or so this has pulled me towards the liberal side, but that could potentially change. Overall I seek practical balance in society favoring neither extreme. I vote to see results which benefit society not for some vague ideal.


----------



## Exquisitor (Sep 15, 2015)

Can't vote, I fall exactly in the middle of the spectrum as something like a radical centrist. And I'm certainly not indifferent. INTJ.


----------



## Karolina (Sep 30, 2015)

Conservative INTJ.


----------



## ViceCityGentleman (Aug 8, 2015)

Infj, and I am indifferent.


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

INTJ liberal socialist


----------



## NomadLeviathan (Jun 21, 2015)

Haha, I'm the only Conservative Diplomat.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Amelia said:


> I would like to see the political makeup of each type bracket. Just curious.
> Post any comments below.


I almost feel like a better demographic to go by would be age and educational background.

Anyway, I'm an INTJ 4w5. I've selected "Liberal," but really, I'm most strongly a social democrat with a strong bend towards democratic socialism. I'm undecided as to whether a better policy is straight-up socialism or strong socialist regulations within a capitalist economy. I'm leaning more toward the latter, but I haven't really had nearly enough education on the history and theory of both of those institutions specifically to be able to have a well-developed opinion.

I'll tell you one thing though, I'm certainly not conservative, and their economic policies are utter rubbish. They don't work. Conservative economic policies seem to be this long list of conservative policies causing economic crashes, social democratic policies bailing them out, people forgetting about the safe-guards of social democratic policies and thus wanting conservative policies to reduce their taxes, and then the whole thing repeats itself. Anyway, that's my individual standpoint on the matter.

(Also, as a small side-note, I think the theory of communism is great and admirable, but I don't think it can effectively be put into practice. History seems to indicate this point, but I'm open to the idea that it's possible while not currently being convinced that it is.)


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

nO_d3N1AL said:


> I loathe the word "conservative" - I think "right-wing" or "free-market" would be better. Prior to studying Economics I was more center-left but now I feel that right-wing is "natural". Of course, that doesn't mean the government has no purpose, but their intervention should be only where market failures are present. I'd side more with liberals than extreme right-wing though. I strongly DO NOT believe that perfect equality is good for society, but I do believe that everyone should have equal opportunity where possible so that those with talent and skill and determination can rise to the top instead of being ignored due to their financial status.


Libertarian.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Dambrosini said:


> The liberal/conservative dichotomy is a false one. Basically the two ideologies are slight variations within a capitalist framework, and it's very possible to have views beyond it. I would vote "Diplomat/idealist - liberal" I guess, since it seems like you're probably lumping all leftists into the "liberal" camp, but even so, liberals and leftists are worlds away. I think the N in my ENFP consistently pushed me to explore new ideas and notice patterns, and I eventually came to the conclusion that capitalism is an exploitative economic system that relies on stratified class relations, workers generating profit for capitalists. Liberals are aware of capitalist greed to an extent, but it's not just the bad apples -- it's inherent to the system. Hierarchy breeds corruption, stress, and poverty, among other ills. Basically I want to see democracy in the workplace, in living spaces, in social institutions, etc. -- socialism. I don't believe that absentee ownership of property and hierarchical relations in production can ever be just. I love being around people and I love hearing the dreams and ideas of others; a system that produces for need and use rather than for profit for a tiny minority will free people from poverty and allow them to pursue their passions, not to mention the fact that a direct democratic system takes into account the values and ideas and views of all the people in the whole, something very much in line with human empathy and mutual respect.


Not to mention it breeds inequality; that itself can be the only way. And I can't stand how often it's likened to "Darwinism" as if human beings are that simple.Yeah, we're all just brute savages, fighting tooth and nail to claw our way to the top, while people starve and die all around us from unnatural occurring scarcity. It also makes people alienated. How can you even have time for real and fulfilling relationships if you're always desperately chasing the cheese, and all your value, and those in your life are all measured by in large how much of an accumulation of products and consumer goods you've managed to acquire, and labels, or titles, and fancy expensive papers. What happens if you're a failure? oh well then you're a "loser" as in, life is only a game and you freaking lost. Either that, or the great grim reaper of capitalism rears his head called "Darwinism" and looks for another victim. Looks like you weren't a sneaky enough Leprechaun. Ah, Ah, Ah, where's my gold? where's my gold? yarh yarh yarh. 

Last time I checked, there is no more "natural way" that human beings inherently exist. We've mastered our environments and survival, we can do anything we want with out lives.


----------

